# WMP 11 File Associations



## janlafata (Mar 29, 2005)

I actually posted a thread on this before and got a reply that did not work for me. I had asked before whether anyone knew where you can change file associations in WMP 11. One response just said Tools. I even went to tools then options but could find it nowhere. If someone knows where it is please tell me in detail.


----------



## Howelly (Sep 22, 2006)

Tools -> Options -> file types. Here you can choose which file extensions you choose to associate with windows media player.

If you don't want to do it like this, simply right click on a file you wish to associate, click:
open with -> choose program -> select the program you wish to use -> Check the box underneath saying "Always use the selected program with this kind of file -> Press ok.


----------



## janlafata (Mar 29, 2005)

I've got tools and options but no tab that says file types. Maybe I should contact microsoft about this or try reinstalling it!


----------



## Howelly (Sep 22, 2006)

Weird, this is it on mine:


----------



## horsecharles (Jul 24, 2005)

janlafata said:


> I actually posted a thread on this before and got a reply that did not work for me. I had asked before whether anyone knew where you can change file associations in WMP 11. One response just said Tools. I even went to tools then options but could find it nowhere. If someone knows where it is please tell me in detail.
> 
> AND
> 
> I've got tools and options but no tab that says file types. Maybe I should contact microsoft about this or try reinstalling it!


That's a new security feature actually-- though a pain in the royal rear.
If i was MS, i'd've left the empty tab in there, with a notification.

You now need to do it from file associations, here's one way:

start / settings / control panel / *default programs* /....
Good luck sloughing thru all that muck 

Charles Langer ms-mvp

PS Should you run into any 'stubornness'- setting doesn't take / file type grayed out / etc.- make sure you're a user w/ admin rights.


----------

